# PHOTOSHOOT! Frisky and Gorgeous!**Pic heavy**



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

I took some pics of Kariba today! Tehy all turned out pretty good! AND i have a vid for y'all! I will post below with more of today. 
If you would like all the info about her, just go to:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/my-new-mare-meet-kariba-52900/
BUT comment here


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Definitely gorgeous! I love the loooong legs!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow she is gorgeous! I love the second pic. Congrats!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

More!!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Last set of pics.. And this one has a VIDEO!  Last pic is my favorite... well, one of them anyways


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

she's got such a gentle looking face - i love her, she's gorgeous!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Awww! She's adorable! She has a really kind face.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Gorgeous girl there! You got some great headshots! She has the most sweet expression!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

teeheee. If she goes missing I promise she's not in Tennessee. 

But seriously...I just love this horse, Caity!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Wow...she really is a beauty! Tennessee...we can share her...:wink:


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice looking mare


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol aaahhhh. I see you found my long lost mare heehee. When can I come fetch her?

But seriously I love her! Esp. her looong legs, and the way she holds her tail


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

bahaha, LoveStory, are you stealing more horses??

beautiful mare thunderhooves!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol why yes HowClever, I am. Why do you ask?


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

well I think if we go there again we might get in trouble for hijacking the thread!
But I will say, my stretched, painted, restudded gelding is having a half off special!

Sorry thunderhooves, no more hijacking I promise.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hahaha ^^^ HEY! I thought he was OUR gelding?? LOL

thunderhooves, sorry, I will restrain myself from hijacking your thread. Stealing your mare though.... Well *cough*


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

LoveStory10 said:


> Hahaha ^^^ HEY! I thought he was OUR gelding?? LOL
> 
> thunderhooves, sorry, I will restrain myself from hijacking your thread. Stealing your mare though.... Well *cough*


HAH! You just try.............lol


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_VERY NICE! I'm not even going to hide stealing her... I'll knock on you door and say "Where's your barn?", you drive us out there, and I'll load her up. She'll be happy with Prince & Savannah...  Jk, very nice!!!!_


----------



## horselover19 (Apr 20, 2010)

Cool, i like your video of your horse <3<33<3<3<3<3


----------

